# Favorite Big Box Hardware store?



## homefish (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know if there are others in your area, but I am interested to see which stores are favored.  These are the three that I can think of around here.


----------



## Rustedbird (Aug 2, 2009)

Home Depot....down the street. Got stuff but a little dirty and disorganized in their stocking. Selection of tools decent but finish products a bit basic.

Lowe's......five miles along a levee road. Got some stuff. Good appliance selection, finish products, but not so good on some power tools. Good selection in plumbing products. 

Something called Orchard. Looks like a miscegenation between a Lowe's and a Sears. Turns out it's owned by....Sears. No opinion yet as it's a far piece from year I live. Looked pretty clean tho.


----------

